# Need help with gender



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Just got this one yesterday. Told it was a bantam about 5 months old. Guy thought it was a rooster. What does everyone think. He wasn't sure of breed.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If it's 5 mo. old it's a very late bloomer for a roo...I say it looks like a little pullet but not sure of the breed . Red Bantam Cochin? Here's a pic of the same from Cackle Hatchery site...


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

FlaCummins said:


> Just got this one yesterday. Told it was a bantam about 5 months old. Guy thought it was a rooster. What does everyone think. He wasn't sure of breed.


I too believe you have a red bantam cochin pullet. In most breeds by 5 months old rooster characteristics would already be showing. Pretty bird though!


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I was thinking hen too. Took a chance on it so hopefully hen.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Trust me I have had 2 roosters so far kept both of them and they live happily as bros with all the ladies! Till one and six of my hens were taken away by a fisher cat! That is definitely not a roo you can sleep at night now nothing to worry about


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I almost would say she's a cross. If not, not from show lines (no offense). She's not as "balled up" as I call it. I like my Cochins to be little round balls. Legs look long!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my those fluffy legs are too much! I'd say hen too... though I wouldn't know what kind (you could probably look for feather-footed bantam breeds and figure it out - as long as she's not an odd cross which she might be. Pretty either way! Congrats!)


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree Cochin red hen.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

So... I just got contact lenses instead of glasses today! My vision is as out of focus as the pictures!
Here are some more pictures of my "aBlincoln" aka Blinky
Whatever she is,I hope she doesn't turn out to be a HE...
She used to be the runt of my flock, she was blind (so we thought), and now she's become the BigCahoona in the coop!!
She is about 3 months old (hatched around mid May)
I don't really know her Breed, as I don't know the rest of my flock
Any help will be very gratifying (as long as you guys think she is a SHE... LOL


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> So... I just got contact lenses instead of glasses today! My vision is as out of focus as the pictures!
> Here are some more pictures of my "aBlincoln" aka Blinky
> Whatever she is,I hope she doesn't turn out to be a HE...
> She used to be the runt of my flock, she was blind (so we thought), and now she's become the BigCahoona in the coop!!
> ...


I think, but I can't be certain that she is a barred rock of some sort, and do you have any chickens from the same batch to compare her to? The spurs aren't that big, and her crown is very red and large but that could just be of the type of breed. If its not a roo (I'm pretty sure it's not tho, could be wrong!) you should be proud! Lol, the redder the comb the healthier the chicken!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Barred Rock and I do think it's a he...never in all my life seen a pullet of 3 mo. have comb and wattles that big, legs that long and a tail that short. I'm still thinking cockerel.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Blinky looks a lot like my cuckoo Marans Roo Boris... Although I guess maybe slightly more barred rocked feathers?
But same legs comb and look.....









Here is Boris at about 5/6 months old.....


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

She cockadidle doo or cockadidle DID this morning. 

I am in denial!!! 
I love this girl, but my neighbors will kill me, if she is indeed a HE
She is so beautiful and so loving and kind, and she takes care of the others firmly, but with love!

And no, I don't have any other chicken like her/him... 
Boris picture helped me a lot!
Thanks all


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Hatchery stock line barred rock roo.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll try selling her


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> She cockadidle doo or cockadidle DID this morning.
> 
> I am in denial!!!
> I love this girl, but my neighbors will kill me, if she is indeed a HE
> ...


Guess the bird had the final say on its gender....


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I was hoping for the "don't ask, don't tell" policy here! LOL


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I placed an ad on a local online classified, and a nice oriental gentleman came over armed with with a paper sac and some twist ties!
Assuring me that Blinky was going to a home and not to a plate, I carefully helped him tie up my sweet cockerel's feet, placed him in the paper sac, his little head sticking out, and we bid farewell to each other...
I'm sure my neighbors were grateful!
So.. My Blinky was a boy after all..


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee...imagine that....  Sorry you had to let him go...he looked like a nice specimen.


----------

